
A certain problem with the racial wealth gap - hhs
https://www.adamsmith.org/blog/a-certain-problem-with-the-racial-wealth-gap
======
eesmith
> Of course, there is a solution to this, sell the social housing to the poor
> at whatever discount makes it financially viable for them to buy it.

So ... repeat Thatcher's 1980 Housing Act? How'd that turn out again?

[https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-14380936](https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-14380936)

Hmm. Not that good it seems.

